
American chestnut poised for return to America's forests - Alex3917
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170306092247.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Fplants_animals%2Finvasive_species+%28Invasive+Species+News+--+ScienceDaily%29
======
11thEarlOfMar
I might be willing to buy a few acres in the countryside just to plant a few
hundred chestnuts.

